# Mike Dunleavy?



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

What is wrong with Dunleavy? I didn't know he was injured? When is he coming back? I need him back on my Fantasy team!!!!


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

he has a small knee problem, he should be back in a week or 2


----------



## Finchstatic (Dec 24, 2004)

pls update me on this dienertime. im gonna get him via trade on my FL


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

i'll tell you when he gets back


----------



## clownskull2 (Oct 27, 2008)

well, apparently chris denari said that dunleavy has already undergone 2 rigorous workouts already this week. so i think that might mean he is approaching the ready mark. i didn't actually hear about it myself but, i heard others talk about it. i will be very glad when he is ready to go since i have him on my fantasy team as well. then of course he also happens to be a pacer and his 3 point prowess and driving ability will be a welcome addition to the squad so its all good.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Supposedly he also did a shooting workout and hit 28 of 30 threes.. I heard Denari talking about it. It's encouraging, but I don't want us to rush him back and have him end up like JO.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

DienerTime said:


> Supposedly he also did a shooting workout and hit 28 of 30 threes.. I heard Denari talking about it. It's encouraging, but I don't want us to rush him back and have him end up like JO.


You don`t want him turning into a double double machine averaging 17 points and 13.4 boards over his last 5:yay: Just kidding, I know what you mean.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

Does anyone have insider? a couple days ago it said "Career ending injury?" next to his name. Whats up with that?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Mike Dunleavy said recently that he's taken a "half-step" toward returning from his knee injury but there is still no timetable for his eventual return.
> According to Pacers beat writer Mike Wells, "Nobody in the organization has an idea on when the Pacers second-leading scorer will be back. Just know it won't be anytime soon." We were optimistic after reports that Dunleavy looked good in recent workouts, but Marquis Daniels' starting job is safe for the foreseeable future.


http://www.rotoworld.com/content/pl...gnews.asp?sport=NBA&id=850&line=103829&spln=1

Honestly, as horrible as it sounds, I don't think we need him. He's a great player, but Obie's 8-man rotation is set and it would mean a lot fewer minutes for Rush and Daniels, who have had incredible seasons and play better defense.

With such a new team already learning to gel together, Dunleavy's return over half-way through the season is either going to spark the team or completely **** with it. He played SG fine last year, but he still slows the offense down a bit and can't guard the guys Daniels and Rush can. If we could trade him for Kaman, that would be spectacular.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

We've really lacked his shooting this season, though. Marquis is a horrible shooter and has terrible terrible shot selection. I think Daniels really gets lucky with his jumpers and floaters but what happens when he stops getting lucky?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

DienerTime said:


> We've really lacked his shooting this season, though.


We do have 5 players right now shooting over 37% from 3. Even Jack and Ford have been hitting. Sure, we could use more shooting, but we already have more firepower in that area than most teams.



> Marquis is a horrible shooter and has terrible terrible shot selection.


Lately he's been a lot better about taking jump shots, but his shot selection is far from terrible. He takes some crazy shots, but he's also one of the best in the league at hitting them. It's kind of like calling Dwyane Wade's shot selection terrible. Weird shots, yeh, but they go in because he's skilled in the area. Marquis is shooting 46% from the floor, a great percentage for a guard, despite all his missed jumpers. He's incredibly efficient around the basket.



> I think Daniels really gets lucky with his jumpers and floaters but what happens when he stops getting lucky?


Lucky with his jumpers? They don't go in.

I don't know how you'd define "lucky" on his shots if they're going in. Maybe he's actually skilled around the basket.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Sometimes he pulls up contested mid range jumpers with plenty of time on the clock and sometimes gets lucky and makes them. Just like those ugly floaters in the lane, he misses a lot of those and really shouldn't be taking them.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

We need Dunleavy simply because he's the second most talented player on the roster and we're not all that good. He's a better basketball player than Daniels, regardless of daniels having an excellent year. That said Daniels is needed on this team, but in a smaller role. Let him be a 6th man slasher. Rush just needs to sit back and wait for Daniels and Rasho to be moved for a high end post guy.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

NorthSideHatrik said:


> We need Dunleavy simply because he's the second most talented player on the roster and we're not all that good.


Offensively, his talent is comparable with TJ Ford, so he's not even by default the second most talented offensive player. Defensively is where we have a problem. Ford's too small to defend, Murphy's terrible, and Granger needs to be focusing more on offense than guarding the opposition's best wing player. The solution to that is letting Daniels guard the best wing player so we at least have some defense in our main lineup.



> He's a better basketball player than Daniels, regardless of daniels having an excellent year.


Offensively he's a better shooter, dunker, and a smarter player, but ball handling and slashing go to Daniels. That's not even considering Daniels' defensive edge. I'd take Dunleavy over Daniels, yes, but a 6'9" 230 pound SG who isn't very quick or athletic in general is going to harm our already horrendous defense.



> That said Daniels is needed on this team, but in a smaller role. Let him be a 6th man slasher.


That means that if Granger logs 36 mpg, 28 at SF, and Dunleavy logs 36, 12 at SF, we're looking at 24 minutes at SG and 8 at SF available. Obie loves his Ford-Jack tandem playing together, so we can expect to see about 8-10 minutes of Jack playing SG each night, leaving 14-16 and 8 left. That leaves 14-16 minutes for Daniels, which often isn't enough to even get into the flow of the offense, and 8 for Rush, which puts him out of the rotation, essentially, earning garbage minutes and not really learning to play.



> Rush just needs to sit back and wait for Daniels and Rasho to be moved for a high end post guy.


The only reason a team would do that is for a complete salary dump. If you want to propose the next Zach Randolph or Pau Gasol trade, go for it, but Dunleavy is much more appealing to a trader, despite his contract, and trading him for a big will hopefully allow us to be better defensively.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

Pacers Fan said:


> Offensively, his talent is comparable with TJ Ford, so he's not even by default the second most talented offensive player. Defensively is where we have a problem. Ford's too small to defend, Murphy's terrible, and Granger needs to be focusing more on offense than guarding the opposition's best wing player. The solution to that is letting Daniels guard the best wing player so we at least have some defense in our main lineup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1- Your right, based on overall talent Ford and Dunleavy are close to even. I should have said 2nd best scorer. Ford is and should be a pass first point who gets 14ish ppg by way of slashing and fast breaks. He's never been a legit #2 scorer or a very good outside shooter. He's simply doing more than he should because he's got no real offensive threats other than granger. Look at his assists this season is the worst year of his career. A legit 20ish point scorer is going to be important for Ford. 

2- Are you sure about the ball handling? Thats one of his strengths. He went to Duke as a point guard before he grew an extra three or four inches and had to change positions.

3- When Dunleavy does come back, i'm not sure Rush should be in the rotation. Granger and Dunleavy are simply better and Daniels is the slasher who's game is a perfect compliment. That said i dont think his slashing is more important the acquiring a big man. And then Rush will have his minutes back.

4- Salary dumps packaged with a prospects or picks are more common than you think. In the last two seasons Jason Richardson, Richard Jefferson, Pau Gasol, Zach Randolph, Marcus Camby, one side of the mo williams three team deal was just a salary dump. Keep in mind 2010 Free Agency is supposed to be the most star studded ever. Some one will be cutting salary. I know he's getting up there in age but what about Jamison?

5- I doubt your going to find a good big man for Dunleavy... Finding a good big man is so much harder than finding a wing player. SGs and SFs are a dime a dozen. Then factor in his contract.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

NorthSideHatrik said:


> 2- Are you sure about the ball handling? Thats one of his strengths. He went to Duke as a point guard before he grew an extra three or four inches and had to change positions.


I thought he'd be a great ball handler and passer when he came here. Turns out he hasn't wowed me at all with his passing and he's too tall to be a very good dribbler. If he were Daniels' height he'd probably be better at ball handling, but he can't handle the ball against 6'5" SG's.



> 3- When Dunleavy does come back, i'm not sure Rush should be in the rotation. Granger and Dunleavy are simply better and Daniels is the slasher who's game is a perfect compliment. That said i dont think his slashing is more important the acquiring a big man. And then Rush will have his minutes back.


Rush has been a very nice contributor this year. Not even just because he's a rookie and needs time, but he's legitimately helping us. I mean, I'm proposing the same thing you are. I'd just rather ditch Dunleavy, who has a similar skill set to Granger, than Daniels, who is more of a SG and a better defender.



> 4- Salary dumps packaged with a prospects or picks are more common than you think. In the last two seasons Jason Richardson, Richard Jefferson, Pau Gasol, Zach Randolph, Marcus Camby


Richardson was traded for a very promising 9th pick in the draft. Hardly just a salary dump.

Jefferson was traded for Yi, again an early-selected and promising prospect.

And again, I'm talking about acquiring a PF/C, not another swingman.



> Keep in mind 2010 Free Agency is supposed to be the most star studded ever. Some one will be cutting salary.


Yeh, but still, finding a big man for basically free? We're looking at Lamar Odom and Andrei Kirilenko (on two very talented teams, which isn't a good recipe for unloading talent), Zach Randolph, who was just traded, and Ben Wallace. The rest are Brad Miller, Kenyon Martin, and Nene, who's actually having a solid year.



> I know he's getting up there in age but what about Jamison?


Seems like a better version of Al Harrington. He'd probably help a lot at the 4, but I don't think Washington's ready to give up on their big 3 just yet.



> 5- I doubt your going to find a good big man for Dunleavy... Finding a good big man is so much harder than finding a wing player. SGs and SFs are a dime a dozen. Then factor in his contract.


What's wrong with his contract? Is 30 mil/3 years really not worth a smart 20 ppg scorer?

The Clippers are a perfect candidate since they have 3 very talented big guys now. Maybe the Lakers, too, with Odom, or the Heat with marion, but I don't know if either are our ideal 4-man.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

It looks like the suns are ready to give up. We'd have to trade a ton of youth, but what about Amare?

Hibbert, Rush, two first rounders, Rasho and Daniels for Amare and some bad contracts (Diaw?).

Eight man rotation- Amare, Murphy, Foster, Granger, Dunleavy, Ford, Jack, and either Deiner or Graham or maybe one of the bad contracts they'd stick use with.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I wouldn't do that deal and the Suns wouldn't either.


----------

